# Free meat for my dogs!



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

We live in rural Tennessee, and it's bow season. I got a bright idea -- go ask the local deer-processor if he would have any scraps of meat and bone that I could buy cheap. I have 3 big dogs (one Lab and two LGDs) that eat a lot. I spend around $20 a week on food for them. I've been wanting to feed raw meat and bones, but that's expensive, so I've just been doing as much as I could, and supplementing with Diamond dry dog food.

I thought this might be a new concept to the meat processor, but no. The man already has several local dog-owners picking up meat from him! He has two refrigerated trailers (18-wheeler size) out behind his butcher shop, and he leaves the meat scraps out there for us to pick up. He even told me I could take the barrel, as long as I brought it back.

So, we went and got the barrel, half-full of fresh venison meat and bones. I'd say it was about 300-400 pounds! I worked all the next morning, bagging it up and putting it in the fridge. I completely packed the freezer section, and two shelves in the refrigerator. And that was after I fed the dogs all they could eat!

Dh and I decided that from what we'd save on dog food, we could afford to get a full-size freezer, so we looked in Craigslist and got an upright, nearly new freezer for $75! Now, it's half-full of "dog food." My dogs are already looking plumper and shinier from the good eats, and I've got enough to probably feed them another 3 weeks. These are big dogs, too -- the smallest is a 10-year-old Labrador. The other two are livestock guardian dogs (big!).

All this, and we're not even into gun season, yet!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow, sounds like you have a good thing going.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

WORM REGULARLY!! Raw venison will have worm eggs .

Bob


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

Arkie said:


> WORM REGULARLY!! Raw venison will have worm eggs .
> 
> Bob


I do, but thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great for you! :thumbup:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a great find!


----------

